# Dymondwood Predator married to G10



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

This one is going off to Canada Monday morning.

It has a G10 core and black G10 fork tips, so if a fork hit happens it won't be that big of a deal.
The dymondwood used was supposed to be walnut, but it looks like something else... very pretty though!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, Bill. That is great. Looks Beautiful, Cool, and Strong, all at the same time. As always your stuff is very distinctive and classy while being highly functional. You build your slingshots around expertly thought-out ergonomics. Kudos!


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

Amazing slingshot Mr Hays, It is BEAUTIFUL as always. You are one very talented slingshot designer/maker.
Wish I had the $$









Cheers,
AJ


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

WOW







That is awesome Bill!! Just about speechless


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

now thats beautiful


----------



## Bri (May 6, 2011)

A superb looking catty!!!

Bri


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Looks great Bill !


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Unique and stealthy!
I like it alot.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

very nice i like this one!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Looks like the tips were dipped in chocolate-AND I LOVE CHOCOLATE!!!!







One really nice looking frame Bill! Flatband


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

Man you gotta love dymondwood, that stuff is tough as nails and comes in a ton of colors. Where do you get your dymondwood Bill?

Chris


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, Stunning


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Bill ................ Great workmanship, beautiful design. I'd love to see a picture of it in your hand, then Flatband could see if the chocolate came off.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks guys!

That one has the black G10 forks laminated to the G10 core and the Dymondwood is on the gripping surfaces.

I got the dymondwood from texasknife.com knife maker's supply. Sheffield supply is cheaper but Texas knife supply is easier to deal with and is faster.

Making one with leather laminate would be pretty interesting as well... my Grandad taught me how to make knives from files when I was a boy and his favorite handle material to use was stacked laminated leather washers, like on the old Ka-bars. So I guess you could probably do the same but use flat pieces on the frame... seems like it would make a really durable slingshot!


----------



## BullsEyeBen (Apr 21, 2011)

Bloody good effort bill. Bloody good.. :-D


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

WOW!!!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Bill aside from that amazing peice of artwork I would be afraid to shoot how do you get them lanyards so neat? could you possibly put up a vid if you get some time. The know is the turk? or cobra? been trying for ages to get some good para knotting but I'm rubbish , that is a skill in itself never mind the amazing slingshot it is attached to.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Very interesting, nice work.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Bill that a nice bit of kit you made there .sheffield thats my home town here in the UK hay we could cast you some brass tips think that would look good?


Bill Hays said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> That one has the black G10 forks laminated to the G10 core and the Dymondwood is on the gripping surfaces.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Lol, no Pete I'm not talking about Sheffield England... there's a wholesale knife maker's supply company out of Florida called Sheffield Knifemakers Supply.

But yes, getting some cores with integrated tips made out of brass that could be finished out with a variety of different materials like dymondwood or micarta would be a pretty cool thing though. I guess the trick would be to find the perfect patterns to use!


----------



## dudemeister (Mar 28, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------

